
Perfect local server with Atom - starbist
https://silvestarbistrovic.from.hr/en/articles/perfect-local-server-with-atom/
======
moondev
Why not use docker? Instead of messing with all of the configuration and setup
you can spin up a container for any server under the sun in seconds and it
will be way more portable.

[https://hub.docker.com/_/php/](https://hub.docker.com/_/php/)

docker run -p 8080:80 -v /projectfolder:/var/www/html php:5.6-apache

~~~
starbist
I've used Vagrant before. There are limitations if you don't have powerful
machine. I'm using this Atom configuration on my Asus Transporter T100TAF
which has 1Gb of RAM and it is working very well.

